# Hood Facemasks



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have one of these. It's a bit tight on my huge head though.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I can't stand them because they don't integrate well with helmets. The top of the hood blocks the air from being funneled by the helmets front vent into the top of the goggles to clear the fog. The hood goes right in between the two, and there's no comfortable way to move it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We use the thinner ones from phunkshun.. the thick ones don't mingle with helmets well...


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I can't stand them because they don't integrate well with helmets. The top of the hood blocks the air from being funneled by the helmets front vent into the top of the goggles to clear the fog. The hood goes right in between the two, and there's no comfortable way to move it.


And you mean the ones that are meant to go over the helmet right?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I want one.?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I have one from a no name company from amazon. They are comfortable but they don't fit well under goggles unless you get a thin one. More for if you want to look like a ninja sans helmet. I can see it working under a helmet instead of a beanie though. It doesn't like to stay up around my face nor the back of the head. Try it on.


----------



## Sinister_Snow (Feb 3, 2017)

My ninja suit has a hood just like this, if it gets really cold I'll put it on but that thing gets hot as hell if it's not sub 20+ lots of windchill cold. And yeah you gotta mess with it to work with a helmet. Only worth it if it's between that or your head turning into an icicle.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I rock this thinner one, works perfect with a helmet, and you look ninja cool.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Nooo that's not what I'm talking about, they go OVER your helmet guys . I've seen pros and locals wear them, like this :


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

yep, the face part moves around a lot, doesn't stay put. great for a neck warmer though. I'm wearing it now as I type this. it fits over my helmet, but just looks like my head is 5x bigger than the normal 2x bigger with just helmet on. it blocks vents so if you run hot, don't. if you run cold, sure why not. a higher quality one would probably be better/thinner, but mine is thick for warmth. oh and using it as a face mask sucks because moisture gets trapped in fleece easily and get's funky faster than a normal balaclava or spandex neck gaitor.

might be different for you though, cus you's a girl. smaller head, fart roses, etc.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

They look dope. 
I want one.


----------



## Yewwwww (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah dude get one they are so comfy and warm, you gotta wear them over the top of your helmet otherwise it will be super uncomfy, also they freeze up in cold weather so beware about that. Check out Yuki threads


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

jae said:


> yep, the face part moves around a lot, doesn't stay put. great for a neck warmer though. I'm wearing it now as I type this. it fits over my helmet, but just looks like my head is 5x bigger than the normal 2x bigger with just helmet on. it blocks vents so if you run hot, don't. if you run cold, sure why not. a higher quality one would probably be better/thinner, but mine is thick for warmth. oh and using it as a face mask sucks because moisture gets trapped in fleece easily and get's funky faster than a normal balaclava or spandex neck gaitor.
> 
> might be different for you though, cus you's a girl. smaller head, fart roses, etc.



I looked at AmaZon and damn a lot of people have bought them and given killer reviews. One is on sale for 10.99 I think I'll go for it. I super want the Burton Cora but helmet sized ones are all sold out except the ugly creme ones. 

The Anon ones have bonded fleece and elm company has some 20k waterproof but they aren't soft. I want a big cozy hood. Good to know about the neck gaiter but I always wear them down anyway because I can't breathe so they're always covered in snow anyway or snot lol. 

Plus I think it would be nice for hiking or biking as needed.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Yewwwww said:


> Yeah dude get one they are so comfy and warm, you gotta wear them over the top of your helmet otherwise it will be super uncomfy, also they freeze up in cold weather so beware about that. Check out Yuki threads


Ah they look rad but it's Australia !


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> I looked at AmaZon and damn a lot of people have bought them and given killer reviews. One is on sale for 10.99 I think I'll go for it. I super want the Burton Cora but helmet sized ones are all sold out except the ugly creme ones.
> 
> The Anon ones have bonded fleece and elm company has some 20k waterproof but they aren't soft. I want a big cozy hood. Good to know about the neck gaiter but I always wear them down anyway because I can't breathe so they're always covered in snow anyway or snot lol.
> 
> Plus I think it would be nice for hiking or biking as needed.


read the reviews and don't go for the bigger ones, they're really huge. I've got a big one thinking that my big head will fill it easy... it doesn't.


----------



## Khalil Tran (Feb 6, 2017)

:snowboard4::snowboard4:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

jae said:


> read the reviews and don't go for the bigger ones, they're really huge. I've got a big one thinking that my big head will fill it easy... it doesn't.


Yeah I did and depending on brand they can run small. I want to it to be slouchy and bigger though. Either way its $10 and free shipping, I'll post some steezy pics later when I get it lol


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Yewwwww said:


> Yeah dude get one they are so comfy and warm, you gotta wear them over the top of your helmet otherwise it will be super uncomfy, also they freeze up in cold weather so beware about that. Check out Yuki threads


Hood + bib = win


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I may look into this for my son next year. Any brands that seem better/worse?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Someone please post a link to one that fits over the helmet pretty please


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I really like the one that Johnathan Buckhouse wears in his youtube videos, I think it's this hood.


----------



## Yewwwww (Feb 3, 2017)

snowangel99 said:


> Someone please post a link to one that fits over the helmet pretty please


check out http://yukithreads.com/collections/accessories/products/robin-hood-olive


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I would NOT get one of these. Maybe I run hot, but my head needs to breathe to keep my goggs from turning into foggs.

All the pros I know wear an under the helmet style like @16gkid posted earlier.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

emt.elikahan said:


> I really like the one that Johnathan Buckhouse wears in his youtube videos, I think it's this hood.


woah, I'm surprised you know of him. I started following him a few months ago.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

@poutanen Ok, but there are A LOT of pro snowboarders.....and I'm not getting one because pros do or don't wear them??

@jae uhm no the one I got is definitely way too snug so which one did you get? It will fit but it's not what I was going for. I kind of just want to wear it around the house though...:embarrased1: lol Or do you not wear a helmet??


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

so yeah, that's me like 3days ago or w/e you posted. I'll try to dig it up later after I get off work. it's fucking huge because I have a 63 head. size 8 fitted cap (little big but the next size down is too tight.)


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

@Rogue found it. just trying to look for it was annoying. ordered on my friends amazon... so I had to ask for his password again. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PWOQ1DY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

protip: wash it a couple times.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jae said:


> @Rogue found it. just trying to look for it was annoying. ordered on my friends amazon... so I had to ask for his password again. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PWOQ1DY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> protip: wash it a couple times.


Thanks @jae
Omg the customer images wearing this hoodie are just too good [emoji23]


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

jae said:


> @Rogue found it. just trying to look for it was annoying. ordered on my friends amazon... so I had to ask for his password again. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PWOQ1DY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> protip: wash it a couple times.


Washing it will....??

OK the one you got is slightly bigger than what I got which is :

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q5DT37W/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thanks for snapping those pics lol and finding a link. I almost went for the oldelf too. Yours looks way more fitted in the neck area too . Is it fleece or like sweat shirt material ?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm guessing there will be many more options for next season. These do seem to be getting more popular. The only thing I worry about is possible tunnel vision, or does the helmet do a pretty good job of keeping it away from the sides of the goggles?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Washing it will....??
> 
> OK the one you got is slightly bigger than what I got which is :
> 
> ...


neck just looks fitted because I strapped my helmet in. fleece. wash it a couple times to get rid of the chemical smell.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Washing it will....??
> 
> OK the one you got is slightly bigger than what I got which is :
> 
> ...


Was this the amazon review that sold you on it?

"Won't get you laid, but you won't get frostbite, either."


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I'm guessing there will be many more options for next season. These do seem to be getting more popular. The only thing I worry about is possible tunnel vision, or does the helmet do a pretty good job of keeping it away from the sides of the goggles?


I'm curious about this too. That's one of the reasons I don't pull the hood on my jacket over my head when I ride....it blocks my peripherals and stays stationary at the looking forward position.

Since this is a softer and separate piece I'm hoping it moves with your head....?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

it's a lot better than a jacket hood, a little bit better than a hoodie, but still shitty. it blocks some side vision and can be annoying. I find myself putting the hood down quite often. I don't really wear it anymore. just stick with my blackstrap balaclava, least annoying to me compared to gaiters and that hood thing.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I asked a rider from sheshredsco who wears them and she said she just got used to it but the way she wears it clearly interferes with peripheral vision. Same reason I don't wear my hood up @SoCalSoul too. The strings though can keep it out of your vision more by wearing it a bit further back. Some of the guys I've seen have it so it won't interfere with peripheral. I want this to work but like Jae pointed out, I'm just not sure


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm sure a little bit of duct tape would do the trick


----------

